

Time for a consumer Internet router bill of rights - okosisi
http://ojiudezue.com/blog/index.php/time-for-a-consumer-router-internet-bill-of-rights/

======
philipov
Why would someone do something irresponsible like handing out new rights? You
can't monetize that!

~~~
okosisi
LOL, which is why we should force them. Or the lawsuits will inevitably come.
Ordinary people are pretty unsafe to an incredible extent and all of this is
preventable

